# Missouri river retriever club



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Callbacks to Open water blind . . .

2, 4, 8, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 17, 20, 27, 30, 31, 34, 35, 39, 40


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Qualifying results . . .

1st - #20, Jozi / Sasha Josipovic
2nd - #19, Tiger / Bobby George
3rd - #8, Poppy / Clint Avant
4th - #13, Lady / Clint Avant
RJ - #10, Windy / Clint Avant
Jams 
#12, Harlee / Jeff Saladin
#15, Jaeme / Bobby George
#16, Jet / Clint Avant
#18, Tipsy / Clint Avant


----------



## JTS (Apr 29, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS to Sasha Josipovic and Jozi on the Q WIN!!!!!!!

Just awesome..............!!!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

JTS said:


> CONGRATULATIONS to Sasha Josipovic and Jozi on the Q WIN!!!!!!!
> 
> Just awesome..............!!!!


i second that!!!!!! Big congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

Congrats Sasha!!!!!!


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats to Sash & Jozi.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to Sasha.


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Open results . . .

1st - #11, Ben, Dewey for Eckett
2nd - #8 - Colonel, Dewey for Eckett
3rd - #30 - Quinn, Dewey for Eckett
4th - #17, Isaac, Dewey for Eckett
RJ - #39, Zuma, Dewey for Eckett
Jams . . .
#27, Inca, Dewey for Eckett
#40, Juice, Medford

We hear Bill Eckett is doing good and plans on running the Topeka trial next weekend !!!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Wow!!!! Big congrats to Scott, Bill, and the clients! Maybe Scott needs to make these appearances more often!


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Congrats Sasha!! Like Jeff said, that is AWESOME!!! Go little yellow dog go!


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/David Aul DVM, Rock River Benjamin "Ben" & H/Scott Dewey for WINNING the Open at the Missouri River Retriever Club Fall Field Trial on 9/27/13. Terrific Job Ben & Scott!

Big Congrats To O/David Aul DVM, Magic's "Quinn", & H/Scott Dewey for earning the third place ribbon in the Open at the MRRC FT. Fantastic Quinn & Scott!

Also Congrats To O/Kari & Michael Enmon & Jim Carlise, Kickapoo's Black Gold "Isaac", for earning the fourth place ribbon in the Open at the MRRC FT. Awesome Isaac & Scott!

Another Congrats To O/David Aul DVM, Magic Trick's "Zuma", & H/Scott Dewey for capturing the Reserve JAM (RJ) in the Open at the MRRC FT. Great Job Zuma & Scott!

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Terry Rostchafer & Bob Hanssen, Leica Sabertooth "Tiger", & H/Bobby George for placing 2nd in the Qualifying stake earning Tiger the title of Qualified All-Age (QAA) at the MRRC Fall FT.

All dogs are graduates of Bay Blue Kennels, we are so proud of your continued success.

Congratulations to all that placed!

Also wanted to mention that our sport is the best sport around. When someone is in need Retriever Enthusiast and Retriever Trainers ban together to help each other in their time of need. Thank you to all who participate in helping one another out no matter what the circumstances are. A Special Thank You to Scott Dewey, Bobby George and all others who have helped Bill & Becky Eckett and the Blackwater Retriever Team! Welcome back home Bill.


----------



## HuntClub (Sep 24, 2012)

Clint Avant got 1st with T-bone, 3rd with Reba, and RJ with Torri in the Derby. Don't know other placements.


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Derby results . . .

1st - #14, T Bone, Avant
2nd - #16, Tuck, Keenan
3rd - #17, Reba, Avant
4th - #6, Koda, Lamely
RJ - #3, Torri, Avant
Jam - #4, Sugar, Qualls


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Amateur results . . .

1st - #7, Blaser / Barrale
2nd - #23, Louis / Schweikert
3rd - #28, King / Medford
4th - #27, Bravo / Hanssen
RJ - #33, Yukon / Schweikert
Jams -
#10, Maggie / Schweikert
#20, Mollie / Medford
#22, Abby / Hurst


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to all! Especially to Blackwater for the sweep with Scott Dewey handling!! Big shout out to David, Terry and Bob for their Buck boys winning the Open and getting 2nd in the Q to be QAA! Way to go Buck boys!!!!

Great weekend regards,

Aaron*


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/H Bob Hanssen & FC AFC Watermarks BB Standing Ovation "Bravo" for capturing the 4th place ribbon in the AM at the MRRC FT. Wonderful Job Bravo & Bob!


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Congrats to all and especially to Francis Keenan and Tuck for the second in the derby! One step closer to the list, my friend. Atta boy Tuck!!!!

Also congrats to Ralph Lamely on the derby 4th with Koda! Good girl, Koda!


----------

